# accidentally got sharpie on plastic



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i was painting my needles with red sharpie, and i accidentally got some on the little circle that holds the needle, and its now making this glare which is really annoying.

is there anyway i can get the sharpie off the little black plastic with like alcohol or something without damaging the actual black color?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ekizz said:


> i was painting my needles with red sharpie, and i accidentally got some on the little circle that holds the needle, and its now making this glare which is really annoying.
> 
> is there anyway i can get the sharpie off the little black plastic with like alcohol or something without damaging the actual black color?


Hair spray is great at removing permanent marker, although you will want to test on an inconspicuous area first...


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

rubbing alchol? doesnt that useualy work? that and nail polish remover


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try goof off. (like they said before, test it before you use it b/c it may do more damage than the original problem)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

go a junkyard and jack one :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nismo GA16 said:


> rubbing alchol? doesnt that useualy work? that and nail polish remover


bingo. :crazy:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

some deoderants can actually remove perma markers... i know this because one melted in my glove box and to off the writting on a few of my CDs


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks a lot guys, i got the sharpie out with some nail polish remover (thank god for sisters)


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have a pic of what these look like now?


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i dont got a digi camera... but damn it looks hella good

i was suprised, because it really has maken the look of my dash look a lot nicer, and when its lighted up at night it looks super racy :]

id recommend it to anybody


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

ekizz said:


> thanks a lot guys, i got the sharpie out with some nail polish remover (thank god for sisters)


LMFAO

im so sorry ... outta the corner of my eye i read .. *thank god for sisters*.

i was about to post *PERVV*. LMAO


----------

